
Mastering the game of Go with deep neural networks and tree search - Inufu
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v529/n7587/full/nature16961.html
======
Inufu
More context:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35420579](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35420579)

Video from Nature:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-dKXOlsf98&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-dKXOlsf98&feature=youtu.be)

Video from us at DeepMind:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUbqykXVx0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUbqykXVx0A)

tl;dr: We beat a professional Go player 5:0 in even games, something
previously thought to be 10 years away.

~~~
jgrahamc
Say hello to David Silver for me. I had the privilege of working with him at
my previous company.

Never have I felt more like a total numbskull then when I would talk with him
about reinforcement learning.

------
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679)
is currently at #1 and the top comment there links to this paper, we'll treat
this post as the duplicate.

~~~
infogulch
Your link is broken. Removing the 'bis' suffix seems to fix it.

~~~
dang
Thanks! fixed.

------
somerandomness
In case it wasn't clear, this is DeepMind.

